# Summer Bay Desert Club HOA Election



## roadtriper (May 8, 2009)

The Ballots are out for the 09 Board of Directors election. only 7 candidates ths year, quite a change from the 26 folks running last year!
there are 4 incumbents running Charles McKern (President)  Gary Koehli (Treasurer)   Mary Gertrude( M.G.) Jones, and Grace Benfield.   

one past board member Marcel Ferrere  unseated last year

and 2 other contenders  Liz Jeffery and Harry Rosenbaum  

I have been extreemly impressed with Charles and Gary over the past few years I have owned.  Both have given 110%  during all the turmoil, negotiations, and adventures associated with the moving into our new resort.   My feelings are that we are in the final stretch with the move/renovations to the Desert Club and the 4 incumbents deserve to retain their seats and see the fruits of their hard work and commitment.

Thoughts?   Comments?

 Most important... don't rely on your Proxy if you have one on file, VOTE!
RT


----------



## UWSurfer (May 10, 2009)

I got a packet in the mail, opened it while I was tired and fell asleep on the couch.  When I went to look for it a couple days later it all disappeared, damm developers. :hysterical:  (I think the kids gathered it up with other junk mail and threw it away.)

When & where is the actual meeting?   We might try to go if we can and cast a ballot in person.


----------



## anne1125 (May 10, 2009)

I think that makes sense.  I didn't receive my yet.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (May 10, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> I got a packet in the mail, opened it while I was tired and fell asleep on the couch.  When I went to look for it a couple days later it all disappeared, damm developers. :hysterical:  (I think the kids gathered it up with other junk mail and threw it away.)
> 
> When & where is the actual meeting?   We might try to go if we can and cast a ballot in person.



The meeting is at the resort and is on June 13th.   in with the ballots was an invite from marketing for a (free)3 day 2 night stay at the Desert Club or Orlando (Sales presentation, Points Conversion Presentation required)   

the ballot looks to be just a photocopy? nothing official looking about it, I can fax you a copy if needed.   I assume after the resort recieves the ballots they verify them against the owner records?  RT


----------



## UWSurfer (May 10, 2009)

roadtriper said:


> The meeting is at the resort and is on June 13th.   in with the ballots was an invite from marketing for a (free)3 day 2 night stay at the Desert Club or Orlando (Sales presentation, Points Conversion Presentation required)
> 
> the ballot looks to be just a photocopy? nothing official looking about it, I can fax you a copy if needed.   I assume after the resort recieves the ballots they verify them against the owner records?  RT



I saw the three days/two night offer.  Wife and I have been wanting to stay there...but of course will be in Vegas just two weeks prior nearby at Flamingo for my Mother's 70's B-day.   I was in town just two weeks ago, not sure I could take yet another visit so soon.

I'll PM you my fax number and that way I'm prepared either way.

Thanks!


----------



## Mimi (May 11, 2009)

I was hoping to see the name of James Reach.    Since he was not on the ballot, we decided to cast our balots for Gary, Charles, Mary and Grace for their past performance.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 11, 2009)

No packet in TX yet either.


----------



## JoeMO (May 29, 2009)

*Sending in my Ballot*

Thanks RT for your advice.  I checked those four names.

Joe


----------



## anne1125 (May 30, 2009)

We never rec'd anything to vote.  We have always rec'd it previous years.

Wonder what happened?

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (May 30, 2009)

anne1125 said:


> We never rec'd anything to vote.  We have always rec'd it previous years.
> 
> Wonder what happened?
> 
> Anne



Hi Anne,   I would call the resort, every owner should have been sent ballots. you deserve the option to cast a ballot. make sure they have your contact info correct.  RT.


----------



## roadtriper (May 30, 2009)

*No ballots???*

Sanndy L., Anne, and others.  please let me know if you don't recieve the ballots by the vote.  I will probably fly out to the meeting in June. I will bring up the fact that some owners did not get the option to Vote  that isn't right!  RT













/







/


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 2, 2009)

I was over at SBDC today getting our ID cards made and cast our Proxies following Mimi's slate. 

I noticed the property has really taken shape since I was here last in October and is looking pretty nice.  The new admin building is up and they are finishing it, the front registration building is gutted and the most noticeable unfinished project on the lot.  I notice less overall construction and a fair amount of new landscaping going in.

I suspect they are sprucing it up for June 13th's owner's meeting.  I'd bet it will be 99% finished by the end of the year. 

BTW, Andrea in customer service is more than happy to get out new ballots to anyone who didn't receive them.  Give that department a call if you know anyone who is missing their ballot.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to call yet but it is strange that we didn't get anything.  I have rec'd everything else they have sent (including our new deed).

Bob, look forward to hearing how you like the new place after your visit.

Can you ask them when we'll be gold crown?

Anne


----------

